# Hi all



## lights86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Found this site while looking for terminology definitions. Never knew it existed, glad to have stumbled on it.


----------



## rochem (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Tell us a little more about yourself? Are you in high school or college, or a working professional, or a community theatre person, or what? What's your primary area of work? Theatre? Concerts? Corporate? Something else? Do you mainly work lighting, sound, or rigging, or just generally everything?

If you haven't already, get to know the Search feature. There's a lot of information you can find here if you just take the time to look. Feel free to step in and help answer questions where you can. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 14, 2009)

lights86 said:


> Found this site while looking for terminology definitions.




> ter·mi·nol·o·gy (tûrm-nl-j)
> n. pl. ter·mi·nol·o·gies
> 1. The vocabulary of technical terms used in a particular field, subject, science, or art; nomenclature.
> 2. The study of nomenclature.



Hope that helps.

Okay, so sometimes I take things a little too literally.

At any rate, welcome to the booth. Have fun in the forums.


----------



## lights86 (Jan 30, 2009)

Some background, I have been involved in this industry for over 20 years on pretty much all levels; community, academic, theatre, concert, off-broadway, local road crews, touring, etc. My main focus is lighting but I have been a stage manager as well as a scenic carpetner, wardrobe mistress and just about anything else (another life time). I am primarily a designer. I teach now and freelance when I can. I found this site when I was doing some lecture re-writes and now have it bookmarked with my other go-to sites like the Light Network.

Thanks for the welcome and I hope I can teach as well as learn while I'm here.

Oh, and thanks for the terminology definition, I love that someone is as sarcastic as I am! 

Susan


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome, Susan. Don't forget to give back (http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossary/5407-_please-help-glossary.html) as well as glean information. We're quite proud of our Wiki, and it gets better with each entry.


----------

